# Just turned 35, pregnant and single



## louloubelle76

Hi ladies

Just 35, im 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant and single :cry:

Anyone else this far prego or in the same situation would like to hear from you :)


----------



## Ruth2307

Just paying a flying visit to the site and didn't want to read and run. If you look back at some of my previous posts you will see what's been happening with me over the last few weeks. Obviously you haven't posted all of your circumstances however I know one thing for sure: you're in the right place if you need support and reassurance. 

Lots of love
xxxx:hugs:


----------



## murphmurph

Hi there, I'm 37 and single too. I'm 17 weeks now and feeling good but tired.


----------



## louloubelle76

thanks ladies, ruth will have a read through of your posts, tonight feeling very lonely, i know its just my emotions.

Was with my ex for a month and fell pregnant when we met he said he has finally found someone who he wants kids with, 2 weeks ago we had a fall out and we havent spoken since, I have texted him twice regarding me carrying his child also have wrote him a letter as i want his family history.


----------



## Ruth2307

Feeling lonely is very hard to deal with. :hugs:

Do you have any family or friends who you can talk to about what's happening?


----------



## louloubelle76

lucky enough im still at home but they are in bed lol i will be ok, finding it comforting being on here too lol xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Ok I'm 35 and will be four weeks tomorrow will that do? :flower:

XxX


----------



## ttc4

Same here. Just turned 35 and found out I am pregnant after OH and I split.


----------



## DivaSatanica

I'm in the same boat hun! I just turned 37, pregnant with my fourth and single. My oldest two are from my now ex husband.....DD16 and DS12. I have an almost 7 month old with a man I was in a serious relationship with. I left him when I was pregnant, as he didn't want the baby. Since Bruce has been born, he's been coming around and seeing him. We briefly tried to work things out, realized it will NEVER happen and split again. Then I found out I'm pregnant again. He doesn't want me to have this baby. Its not easy doing it on your own, but highly rewarding!


----------



## louloubelle76

ttc4 said:


> Same here. Just turned 35 and found out I am pregnant after OH and I split.

Sorry to hear that it is crap isnt it, but at least we have each other

I find the nights are worse :cry: ive contacted him a number of times and he hasnt even bothered once to reply, defo know his true colours now, Just feel sad that his baby wont ever see him oh well CSA will be contacting once baby is born :thumbup:


----------



## louloubelle76

DivaSatanica said:


> I'm in the same boat hun! I just turned 37, pregnant with my fourth and single. My oldest two are from my now ex husband.....DD16 and DS12. I have an almost 7 month old with a man I was in a serious relationship with. I left him when I was pregnant, as he didn't want the baby. Since Bruce has been born, he's been coming around and seeing him. We briefly tried to work things out, realized it will NEVER happen and split again. Then I found out I'm pregnant again. He doesn't want me to have this baby. Its not easy doing it on your own, but highly rewarding!

If you ever need anyone to talk to im here :) anyone is welcome to send me a message, single mum's should stick together x


----------



## almeria

i am 35, single and 35 weeks pregnant.
i know how you are feeling, i was exactly the same at the start, feeling scared and confused, even a few tears at bed time.
but as the weeks have progressed, and as i have bonded with my growing baby, i have become so much stronger, and happy. i can't wait til my little boy arrives, and i have no doubt that i will cope on my own.
it takes time, but you will feel it too, i promise x


----------



## louloubelle76

Thank you almeria, im fine until im on my own thinking about things, I hope you right, xx


----------



## lynn615

I am 38 and just found out a few weeks ago that I am 6 1/2 weeks pregnant. The father is my ex boyfriend. We were together for almost 4 years. I relocated to Tennessee for him. He moved out a few months ago and we started sleeping together in June. When I told him, he said that there is no way we can do this. He said he's dating someone else now. He also said that he hasn't told her.. I am completely heartbroken, and feeling alone in a town that I moved to for him! My friends and family are so far away. I told him last week that I'm keeping it. He hasn't called to check on me since! I was already heartbroken over him and this makes it worse! I am scared I won't be able to do this alone or financially support a child. I decided to keep it based on the fact that I'm 38 and want kids. There was never another option for me. I would love advice/ support from anyone. It's scary to feel like your going through this alone. :cry:


----------



## almeria

lynn615 said:


> I am 38 and just found out a few weeks ago that I am 6 1/2 weeks pregnant. The father is my ex boyfriend. We were together for almost 4 years. I relocated to Tennessee for him. He moved out a few months ago and we started sleeping together in June. When I told him, he said that there is no way we can do this. He said he's dating someone else now. He also said that he hasn't told her.. I am completely heartbroken, and feeling alone in a town that I moved to for him! My friends and family are so far away. I told him last week that I'm keeping it. He hasn't called to check on me since! I was already heartbroken over him and this makes it worse! I am scared I won't be able to do this alone or financially support a child. I decided to keep it based on the fact that I'm 38 and want kids. There was never another option for me. I would love advice/ support from anyone. It's scary to feel like your going through this alone. :cry:

Hi there,
just seen your post, i am so sorry to here about your situation, you must feel completely isolated.
I live in England, so I can't give you any practical advice regarding finances and welfare, sorry.
I can offer you emotional support though, feel free to PM me and we can chat and I will try to give you some advice and a confidence boost!
Is it possible to move back to your family, it is so important to at least have one person around you that you can rely on. It can feel very lonely and scary otherwise.
In the meantime, is there a mother and baby group near you?
I moved to a new town in a new country when I was 4 months pregnant after I broke up with my partner, I used to live in Spain.
I have one really good friend here and she has a one year old son, but no family live within 250 miles.
I have found joining a local baby group has been brilliant. I have met other new mums, and have learnt so much about babies that I feel really confident with my little one now.
I can't wait until he arrives!!!!
I completely understand your decision at 38 to keep this baby, I felt the same at 35, as i might never have the chance again, irrelevent of my situation.
You will get through this, you wait and see, it will be the best thing you ever did xxxxx


----------



## Tigge50447

I agree that you should move back home where your friends and family are. Family is super important while you are pregnant and more so after the baby comes. Your ex will still have to pay child support since he did help create the baby. He most likely will want a dna test. It is harder to collect child support when the father lives out of state but it can be done. You can do it... I was 26 and my son's "donor" up and up left when my son was 6 months old and moved out of state it took 5 years to track him down and he now is "forced" to pay. I grew alot in that time. I finished school, moved back home and saved to build a house for my son and myself. I just got married for the 1st time in July. My family was so supportive and couldn't have done it with out them.


----------



## bacon

Not exactly single - yet. I plan to tell my boyfriend soon. He lives in another state (long distance relationship works great for me) but I'm starting to panic a little. I know he won't move here, and I can't move there. I do have family here, though, but I am an only child, never had a father. I have my mom - she did it, I suppose I can too. Stay strong. (and I'll try to do the same).:hugs:


----------



## lisaf2011

Hi im 37 and 15 weeks pregnant with my first baby and im single and i am much happier now than i was with him.... he wanted a child he already has 2 he never stopped mentioning it or wanting to get married settle down have a family except now he has that he has decided its too much hes not happy (and never is) and decided to disappear!!!!


----------



## louloubelle76

lisa my ex has dissappeared too the twatt


----------



## icon

louloubelle76 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just 35, im 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant and single :cry:
> 
> Anyone else this far prego or in the same situation would like to hear from you :)

I am also 35. I am due end of april and going through divorce. I was serching the net to see if there is any others like me and saw your post. 
I live in London and available to chat online or face to face.


----------



## SecondTimeMom

Hi...I was single during my pregnancy with my DS who is now 9. His dad and I weren't together. He was freaked out in the beginning, but told me he wanted to be involved then kind of disappeared the last few months of my pregnancy. I thought I'd be a completely single parent...he did end up coming around after my DS was born and today we live 3 miles apart and share 50/50 custody. Took awhile to get to that point though! He married and has two kids. So...maybe not the normal, but it could happen! Anyway I know how it feels being single and pregnant and to be a single mom.

Now I'm pregnant with #2...still not married though! But he's a great guy and a wonderful dad to his 3 girls and we're happy. Hopefully get married someday but in the meantime just continuing to try to get used to our blended family. 

Good luck to all you ladies!


----------

